# RV Storage



## trenthills (Jun 13, 2011)

New to the forum and RV living. We plan on leaving our camper in a uncovered storage area in the Daytona area, are there problems we can encounter during the summer months due to weather conditions?
Would like to to make preparations before heading back to Canada.
Seems like a great and friendly place to hang out..

TIA


----------



## Kirk (Jun 14, 2011)

Re: RV Storage

If your RV has covers over the top vents it would be good to leave them open to allow ventilation and to keep temperatures down. Be sure that the tires are inflated to their preferred pressure. You should put something under each tire as a moisture barrier between it and the pavement. Plastic cutting boards make good things for that. You may also want to put something under the axles to prevent misshaping of tires if they should loose air pressure. I would also lift the negative cable from the batteries and make sure that the propane is turned off. You should also drain all water and the water heater.


----------



## drew1xx (Jun 15, 2011)

RE: RV Storage

I found a treasure trove of information about RV storage on this website. http://www.RVstorageInfo.com This site has helpful articles on every topic about RV storage for your motorhome, travel trailer or boat. I hope you find this useful.

Andrew


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Jun 15, 2011)

Re: RV Storage

Shameless advertising there Andrew. I thought the moderators kept this out now?


----------



## drew1xx (Jun 16, 2011)

Re: RV Storage

Iâ€™m sorry I offended you. I found the site information useful for people who want insight on RV storage. I was only trying to be helpfulâ€¦not advertising anything!
Andrew


----------



## Triple E (Jun 16, 2011)

Re: RV Storage

So drew1xx, how much do you get when ever some one looks at your web page.  If you give me 10% I will click on all day.   :approve:


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2011)

Re: RV Storage

good one steve ,, i also want 10%


----------



## try2findus (Jun 17, 2011)

Re: RV Storage

Maybe legit...maybe not...but regardless, I want an "Oh Boy"!


----------



## try2findus (Jun 17, 2011)

Re: RV Storage

OK, I see Tex did his homework.  Definitely NOT legit.  Glad I didn't click on it.  

Ya gotta get up pretty early to pull one over on a Texan! :approve:

P.S. I'll take 10% also.  Our business has been pretty slow...


----------



## big bilko (Jun 17, 2011)

Re: RV Storage

Due to the exchange rate I will require 15%  OH BOY. :laugh:  :laugh: Regards  BIG BILKO


----------



## try2findus (Jun 17, 2011)

Re: RV Storage

Good thinking BB!!

How are you and Kaye doing?  Hope you are both great!!  

Are you planning any travels this year?  M&G????


----------



## big bilko (Jun 17, 2011)

Re: RV Storage

Getting itchy feet at the moment. Won't make the meet and greet this year. Who knows next year? Spending a lot of time setting up a cabin on our bush block at Barham(see photos in album) Nearly finished and then we can just go up to go fishing We will be thinking of you all at meet and greet time.  Regards  BIG BILKO @ KAYE


----------



## try2findus (Jun 18, 2011)

Re: RV Storage

And we will all be missing the two of you, but we understand the great lengths the two of you went to be at last year's.  

Definitely try to make it every other year.  That way y'all can explore some more of the USA!   

Going to albums to check out the cabin!!!


----------



## C Nash (Jun 18, 2011)

Re: RV Storage

What am I missing in Andrew's post.   I went to the website and there is a lot of good info there.  Does he own a rental business?  Maybe I just didn't read enough which I am bad to do. If the moderators have no problem with his post ,I don't.


----------



## Triple E (Jun 18, 2011)

Re: RV Storage

I think that is his own web page and yes it does have allot of good info in it.  If he did not have the web page in his profile no one would have given it a second thought.


----------



## C Nash (Jun 18, 2011)

Re: RV Storage

But, all I see on the web site is information.  if I wanted to rent from Andrew where is he?  Guess I'm just to trusting and willing to give others benfit of the doubt.  I'll bite me one of these days :laugh:  Maybe Andrew just didn't realize that puting the site on his profile mattered.  If it's informative I'm all for it.  JMHO


----------



## Triple E (Jun 18, 2011)

Re: RV Storage

Can't argue with that.  That is why we have RV forums. Info, info and more info.   :approve:   Maybe I am the other way.  Too cautions.   :question:


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Jun 19, 2011)

Re: RV Storage



How many of us will place a link in our post to a website that we "found" and then also put that link into our profile? It's possible, but not likely. Typical spammer activity.




> drew1xx - 6/15/2011  2:37 PM  I found a treasure trove of information about RV storage on this website. http://www.RVstorageInfxxx This site has helpful articles on every topic about RV storage for your motorhome, travel trailer or boat. I hope you find this useful.  Andrew





 

Then if you look at the "Andrew" site you will find the storage sites that he is working with/for.   



 

Sure, there is information available on that site. But when we have information available, we just post it here in the forum. We don't go around to all the RV forums posting the same message and links so the search engines gather up those many references and put that site up higher in their listings.   

Spammers have evolved into information providers, but they are still spamming.   

Of course, that's just my opinion. One guy's spam is another guy's lunch. :clown:


----------



## try2findus (Jun 19, 2011)

Re: RV Storage

If it is advertising and is NOT paid for, my opinion, not interested.   :evil:


----------



## Kirk (Jun 19, 2011)

RE: RV Storage





> drew1xx - 6/15/2011  2:37 PM  I found a treasure trove of information about RV storage on this website. http://www.RVstorageInfo.com This site has helpful articles on every topic about RV storage for your motorhome, travel trailer or boat. I hope you find this useful.  Andrew



Had Andrew been honest enough to point out that he was linking to his commercial website this might well have been an acceptable post. The problem for me is that he tried to slip one in to make a few bucks, and it looks like that was more his motivation than to help someone. In addition, there is nothing at all there which answers any part of the question posted. :evil:


----------



## C Nash (Jun 20, 2011)

Re: RV Storage

Well if you dont like his post you can go to his profile and block.  I'm really just playing the devils advocate here as I have no idea what Andrews reason for posting is. I can guess but sometimes I do think we tend to jump on posters for what we don't deem ok.  Think we may discourage some that might turn out to be good posters.  Also was just wanting to see if Andrew would come back to defend his post which he did by saying thish is how he would have did it if he was advertizing and posted his website again.  .  Guess I just feel it the moderators job to monotor the site and remove what they think is not right. I have been on several sites where the forum members jump on posters that don't post what they like and that's the reason I have been here on RVUSA from almost the beginning.  Our moderators have been pretty liberal with letting posters post.  I know we have ran a few posters off by kinda jumping them.  Some are just new and dont know all the ropes.  AJMHO


----------



## akjimny (Jun 20, 2011)

Re: RV Storage

And now back to Ray McDonald's original question with thanks to Kirk for his input.

If parking your rig in Florida, do NOT park on grass without putting something between the tires and the ground.  Florida centipede grass will grow thru concrete, or your tires.  Home Depot sells rubber anti-fatigue floor mats that I have heard are good for parking on.  Personally when my rig is parked in my yard in Florida, I park it on concrete pads.  I also used tire covers to block the sun.  Sunlight UV and ozone will eat tires alive.

If your RV has jacks or stabilizers and you can get your tires off the ground, so much the better.

I would not use an RV cover due to moisture build-up and chaffing when the winds blow.  I would, however, make sure to close all the window curtains/blinds and use a front windshield cover to keep sunlight out of the RV.  Wash your RV right before you store it and use a good wax specific to your siding (metal or fiberglass) to protect against those pesky UV rays.

Hope this helps some Ray and post back to let us know how you do.


----------



## C Nash (Jun 21, 2011)

Re: RV Storage

Thanks for bringing back Ray's original question Jim.  We do tend to get away from the poster questions but keeping the post going keeps it current until someone gives great info like you did.


----------

